

How to find clients and agencies if you're a nobody in the iOS community? - athesyn

I have one app on the store, and another that&#x27;s soon-to-be released, and I&#x27;m quite confident in my technical skills but I just don&#x27;t happen to have a dozen apps on the store. Is this a disadvantage? I don&#x27;t have very many contacts, the reason being I&#x27;ve been working in a small startup where I only know a handful of people.<p>I&#x27;m considering going to conferences and meeting other developers, but I can&#x27;t afford the costs without a paying project. I know it takes time and many attempts but are there any other ways I can &quot;put myself out there&quot;?<p>If anyone is looking for a iOS developer, email me at xii.0684@gmail.com. I might as well get the word out here too.<p>EDIT - this should be a Ask HN but i can&#x27;t edit the title.
======
3838
i would look for good recruitment agents - there is high demand for ios devs

